# my baby started school this week



## momof399 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am pretty depressed right now. i have been a stay at home mom for the better part of ten years, I have three children 5 girl, 7 boy, and 9 boy. And i know it is stupid but my D started school this week. And i suddenly feel very empty. I have worked on and off over the years, but it always came back down to me staying home with the kids, which I love. But now they are all gone, I don't know what to do. I clean all day, but as you can guess that doesn't make my world go round. Is this normial to feel depressed over this? She was so excited to go to school and be big like her brothers, and I was excited for her, untill the day before, and it hit me. I guess my kids were my all day hobby before and now I have to find a new one, kinda sucks. Any ideas? I already sew and scrapbook but I do those for my kids, I don't really enjoy them much. I need something different.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can understand you feeling the "loss" of the kids during the day, since you devoted all your time to them. Maybe you could volunteer some time each week in the kids' classrooms? That could take up some of the empty time. I don't blame you for not wanting to clean all day while they are gone - that would not fulfill me either! I'm sure that as the kids all come home with homework, etc, the days will fill up and the free time will seem like less and less.


----------



## momof399 (Aug 28, 2009)

I started volunteering at their school last year, it was awesome, the teacher let me bring my daughter with me if I needed to. I do plan on doing that alot, but it won't start for a few weeks, the teacher have to make their volunteer schdules. On Monday I am going to start going to the gym. I use to love to bake but lost intest in it, but maybe I will try it out again, see how it goes. It is just strange for me to be alone in my house. It seems like almost 10 years I have always had at least one child at my side at all times. It is a new found freedom, yes, I got to watch real adult tv yesterday, and nobody cried about Dora or Spongebob, that was nice. It is good to know I'm not the only one, most all of my neighbors work, or have other situations so it was a bit of a relief for them when their kids went to school. Then some others thought it was cute that I missed my kids so much. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

